# How much gravel?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I really am going to get my tank sorted to fill this weekend.

It's 36x12 and I currently have one 8kg bag of small size gravel.

How many more bags do I need??


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

One more 8kg bag should be enough for a substrate depth of around 5cm/2", it depends whether or not you intend to keep live plants. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks 
nope just sticking with the fake ones for now


----------

